# Plinking Report



## Creeker (Jul 18, 2011)

Shooting my little Blackhawk a few months ago. This one was made in 1976 & I've had it since '77. Nothing fancy just a nice day to be out.

https://www.facebook.com/575376242613174/videos/745732885577508/


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

In Canada we are only allowed to shoot handguns at an approved shooting range. The only times I can get to go to the range are the early mornings and I am usually alone. I get more shooting in not having to worry about what other shooters are up to. Good video.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

This is my attempt at a video.


----------



## Creeker (Jul 18, 2011)

I like shooting in the snow & can't imagine not being able to shoot freely. I guess you can shoot rifles outside the range?


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Creeker said:


> I like shooting in the snow & can't imagine not being able to shoot freely. I guess you can shoot rifles outside the range?


Yes, however, we live in a heavily forested area and finding places with any chance of long distance shooting are few and far between. Out in the woods during hunting seasons, in possession of a rifle, is frowned upon if you do not have the appropriate hunting license. The government just wants to keep control of the masses.


----------



## JoeH (Mar 6, 2017)

I've never "plinked". Safety first!


----------



## Creeker (Jul 18, 2011)

JoeH said:


> I've never "plinked". Safety first!


Your point please.


----------



## JoeH (Mar 6, 2017)

Creeker said:


> Your point please.


I've associated "plinking" with shooting tin cans and such off of a fence.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JoeH said:


> I've associated "plinking" with shooting tin cans and such off of a fence.


Yeah, with a .22. Use a .45 and it's blowing away tin cans off a fence especially if they're full.


----------



## Creeker (Jul 18, 2011)

JoeH said:


> I've associated "plinking" with shooting tin cans and such off of a fence.


The place in the video is a great place to plink. I like it because I hardly see a person. It is a safe place with the nearest house about 2 miles away. I can't do aerial shots here with a handgun but being in the hollow I can almost shoot 360 degrees with no danger to anyone. Also plink here with my '06 & cast bullets.


----------

